# NCAA Clearinghouse



## Dubs (Jun 11, 2020)

Can someone tell me why the Clearinghouse requires the SAT still when most universities across the nation no longer require it for admissions?  Is this just a money grap for the College Board and the NCAA?


----------



## GT45 (Jun 11, 2020)

No. They give the student athlete two opportunities to be eligible. A high SAT/ACT score can balance against a poor GPA and vice versa. It is a sliding scale. Using only a GPA could hurt some students chances to be eligible.


----------



## Dubs (Jun 11, 2020)

GT45 said:


> No. They give the student athlete two opportunities to be eligible. A high SAT/ACT score can balance against a poor GPA and vice versa. It is a sliding scale. Using only a GPA could hurt some students chances to be eligible.


I get that it is a sliding scale, so under what conditions would you not have to use SAT/ACT?  If you have a 4.0?  If your kid is registered on the clearinghouse site, it doesn't give you an option to not have an SAT/ACT score... hence, it is their requirement.  My DD has a high GPA, so I'm wondering if she needs to submit a score or not.  Just seems counter to what is happening in admissions at most schools.  I don't know why NCAA has not also changed things.


----------



## GT45 (Jun 11, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I get that it is a sliding scale, so under what conditions would you not have to use SAT/ACT?  If you have a 4.0?  If your kid is registered on the clearinghouse site, it doesn't give you an option to not have an SAT/ACT score... hence, it is their requirement.  My DD has a high GPA, so I'm wondering if she needs to submit a score or not.  Just seems counter to what is happening in admissions at most schools.  I don't know why NCAA has not also changed things.





			http://fs.ncaa.org/Docs/eligibility_center/Quick_Reference_Sheet.pdf
		

Keep in mind that the GPA is based on only the 16 core classes. Not the overall GPA she has.


----------



## msoccerm (Jun 13, 2020)

@Dubs - if your player is a senior - they could be eligible for the COVID-19 SAT/ACT waiver.  I wonder if they will extend it to 2021 grads.

The NCAA SAT requirement is doesn't make sense. It should be up to the individual universiiesy to decide if a player is academically fit. The scores the NCAA requires are so low anyway  - even for those players with low GPA's in their core subjects.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

msoccerm said:


> @Dubs - if your player is a senior - they could be eligible for the COVID-19 SAT/ACT waiver.  I wonder if they will extend it to 2021 grads.
> 
> The NCAA SAT requirement is doesn't make sense. It should be up to the individual universiiesy to decide if a player is academically fit. The scores the NCAA requires are so low anyway  - even for those players with low GPA's in their core subjects.


No more test to judge a person and whats inside of them and their character anymore to get accepted into big time U.  For example, my son is Mr Test taker.  Photographic memory and can read something, retain 99% of it, take the test on in and ace it like the ace he is.  My dd on the other hand, does not have that gift.  However, she can talk, she's super confident, excellent debater, not afraid of anyone and speaks her mind.  Both should be able to go to college and make things happen.  Plus, so many cheat on these test anyway these days and pay up to $500,000 just to doubly make sure they pass the test.  College needs reboot too and it's getting one as we speak. No more SAT, no more GPA, no more math and no more "how much you got in the bank."


----------



## Dubs (Jun 15, 2020)

msoccerm said:


> @Dubs - if your player is a senior - they could be eligible for the COVID-19 SAT/ACT waiver.  I wonder if they will extend it to 2021 grads.
> 
> The NCAA SAT requirement is doesn't make sense. It should be up to the individual universiiesy to decide if a player is academically fit. The scores the NCAA requires are so low anyway  - even for those players with low GPA's in their core subjects.


Yes.  My DD is a rising Senior (2021).  I agree with you 100%.  If the university doesn't require the SAT anymore then the NCAA should not either.  They should align with the university's requirements.  My kid is fine either way, but it just doesn't make sense to me.  I called and asked the clearinghouse folks directely and they didn't have a good answer for me... only that the SAT/ACT is still required.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 15, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I get that it is a sliding scale, so under what conditions would you not have to use SAT/ACT?  If you have a 4.0?  If your kid is registered on the clearinghouse site, it doesn't give you an option to not have an SAT/ACT score... hence, it is their requirement.  My DD has a high GPA, so I'm wondering if she needs to submit a score or not.  Just seems counter to what is happening in admissions at most schools.  I don't know why NCAA has not also changed things.


Probably easier to get a fake SAT/ACT than it is to have four years of grades with multiple teachers. ie the resent SAT scandal.  I wonder how many players (all sports) found a way to do that.  I would think it is really hard to get a high SAT/ACT score and have four years of poor grades (2.2 or lower)  unless you had "help" with it. Probably not impossible but very rare.


----------



## Dubs (Jun 15, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Probably easier to get a fake SAT/ACT than it is to have four years of grades with multiple teachers. ie the resent SAT scandal.  I wonder how many players (all sports) found a way to do that.  I would think it is really hard to get a high SAT/ACT score and have four years of poor grades (2.2 or lower)  unless you had "help" with it. Probably not impossible but very rare.


I suppose there are ways around things from both ends if you're willing to play that game.  Honestly, not all schools are equal of course.  Some high schools offer a rigorous education in preparation for college and some don't, but their grades count the same.  Some simply don't have the resources for an equal kind of rigor, but how do you measure that?  Cheating, however, happens regardless.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Yes.  My DD is a rising Senior (2021).  I agree with you 100%.  If the university doesn't require the SAT anymore then the NCAA should not either.  They should align with the university's requirements.  My kid is fine either way, but it just doesn't make sense to me.  I called and asked the clearinghouse folks directely and they didn't have a good answer for me... only that the SAT/ACT is still required.


The NCAA is not looking at the same things to judge eligibility as the schools are to judge admission.


----------



## Dubs (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> The NCAA is not looking at the same things to judge eligibility as the schools are to judge admission.


I understand, but there has to be some kind of handshake with the school in a uniform way.  This is now not uniform.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I understand, but there has to be some kind of handshake with the school in a uniform way.  This is now not uniform.


The NCAA side of it is uniform.


----------

